# October, October



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Just had to post. Seems like a long way away. Go to Ocracoke in April and October. April trip got cut short due to my dad being hospitalized. He's fine now. Will be heading down again for two weeks on October 11th. Can't wait. Have a new Shimano 6000 Baitrunner and a new 10' Ugly Stick (Mediun/Heavy) that's dying to get there. Will be staying at Ocracoke Campground. Come on October!!!!!!!


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

I hear you! Will be heading that way in October myself. Staying in Hatteras. Seems like a long ways away but it'll be here before you know it!


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

Heading that way myself Oct. 17 .. living large oceanfront Rodanthe :beer:


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

*Me Too*

I'll be there the same time Papa T except I'll be parked at Camp Hatteras. Can't wait to unleash that new Akios. I'm sure I'll be on Ocracoke a couple of those days so keep the mullet fresh  
Come on October!!!!

:fishing:


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

we'll be in Frisco Oct 16-23 and be tickled to fish with some members, unless my puppies don't like you


----------



## Old Grouch (Aug 5, 2015)

I'll be in Buxton for a week in October, but I can't wait. I'm going for 3 days in September , too.

Mike


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

I'll be on Ocracoke Oct. 18-25 with a group of friends. Can't wait!


----------



## Big Win (Nov 10, 2013)

Ill be there in October as well for a week with our 2 sons and their oldest daughters and my wife as well. really looking forward to this trip. You know, if you ever loose the excitement of anticipating the trip, and anticipating being there..... might as well shoot me!!!!!


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Heck, I have to wait twelve weeks and two days till I drive off the ferry...................yes, I'm counting.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

JamesRiverVa said:


> I'll be on Ocracoke Oct. 18-25 with a group of friends. Can't wait!


We're taking a group there the same week. :beer:


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Well, there should be lots of reports around by the time I get down........


----------



## time2be (Sep 16, 2008)

I will be down the last of Oct. fishing Rodanthe


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

First week in September. Yee Haw!!!


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Short Trips to Ocracoke 2 / 4 night trips. Very first of Oct or last of Sept - mainly small stuff; later Oct another trip - small stuff and be nice something bigger. Two more trips before end of year. Wife and I will go up beachcombing and perhaps a pup or spec. Got a Pier&Surf sticker on tool box - stop by and give me a beer  - best glenn


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Guess the fever is spreading. Come on October


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

I agree.. Come on October... Not sure on exact dates. May start up north 4x4.. Then head down towards Buxton or maybe Orcacoke not sure where down there yet. If we end up going later in October it will be all south somewhere. Wife dog and me.. House hunting now.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Four weeks and counting. Oct 11th-26th. Fishing fishing fishing.


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

I've got an invite to Hatteras for 10/11-10/18 but its hard to leave my home surf. The boys keep telling me it ain't all about the fishing. What's wrong with them?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Ocracoke visitor access now open, and all ferry routes are running on schedule. 9 days... :beer:


----------



## davidj (Sep 21, 2014)

I will be there Oct. 10-17. Staying in a beach house, hope to be fishing the surf most of the time.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

davidj said:


> I will be there Oct. 10-17. Staying in a beach house, hope to be fishing the surf most of the time.


good luck; post reports if you can.

we're ferrying over on the 17th and would love any intel on the bait situation and what the beach looks like after the storm.


----------

